# POSTING TROUBLES



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all - we have received numerous reports of members being unable to post or start new threads. We are looking into it. There must be a switch somewhere we didn't flip back yet. We are sorry for the inconvenience and will get things back up and running as soon as possible.


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 14, 2008)

No problems here!

How has everybody been? I spent the last week working on my own board, getting ready for all the post-exam traffic. Also, I didn't want to wear out my welcome here!


----------



## testee (Apr 14, 2008)

I need to barf.


----------



## Vishal (Apr 14, 2008)

Feels nice to be back!!!!


----------



## Vishal (Apr 14, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> *No problems here!*How has everybody been? I spent the last week working on *my own board*, getting ready for all the post-exam traffic. Also, I didn't want to wear out my welcome here!


still feel the need to be here??? ever wondered why?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2008)

Vish said:


> still feel the need to be here??? ever wondered why?


Because you can literally hear an echo when you post on his board?

Because he's the only active member of his board, and all the active members of his board are idiots?


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't post!

Oh wait...


----------



## PE-ness (Apr 14, 2008)

EIT Testee said:


> I need to barf.


Thanks for the heads-up, little buddy.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 14, 2008)

PE-ness said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, little buddy.


Shouldn't that be *buddies*?


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 14, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Hello all - we have received numerous reports of members being unable to post or start new threads. We are looking into it. There must be a switch somewhere we didn't flip back yet. We are sorry for the inconvenience and will get things back up and running as soon as possible.


One woulda thunk the utter lack of posting would've been an obvious clue :joke: - was wondering when the switch was gonna get flipped back on, but then my brain is still recupe'ing - glad its back up n runnin


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

we forgot to put the banana peal in the flux capacitor


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 14, 2008)

^^ "We're not fallin for that banana in the tail pipe trick"

--Axel Foley


----------



## cement (Apr 14, 2008)

mary said:


> Shouldn't that be *buddies*?


how could one testee be plural? :dunno:

multiple personality disorder?


----------



## Dleg (Apr 14, 2008)

I hear guys like that don't even know if they're coming or going.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 15, 2008)

Cement said:


> how could one testee be plural? :dunno:
> multiple personality disorder?


OH!!!!! I guess I have always read that incorrectly. What in the world was I thinking???!!


----------

